# Just to let you guys know.



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2009)

I support what you are trying to do, but there is no *censored.3.0*ing way storm is going to unban anyone. Sure, she didn't deserve to be banned, but that's not going to change anything. This has happened before, and will continue happening for as long as TBT exists. 

Well, this thread will be locked in seconds because I said something negative about the oh so great storm.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 12, 2009)

INB4LOK


----------



## Jeremy (May 12, 2009)

I wasn't even the person who suspended her and I never read the post she made.  You fail on every level of fail.

It's amusing that you think someone can just be unbanned if enough people whine about it.


----------



## Hub12 (May 12, 2009)

Inb4lock


----------



## Nic (May 12, 2009)

,_.


----------



## ipodawesum (May 12, 2009)

Teehee...
sorry just wanted to post before lock...maybe


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Shut the hell up everyone... Ugh. It's just two days. Live with it. She's no better than any other member here. Stop treating her like a goddess.


----------



## Nigel (May 12, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Look, I want banned and coffe un-banned.


That is so mature.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> I wasn't even the person who suspended her and I never read the post she made.  You fail on every level.


You can still unban her, and you're suspending people for just making one thread and protesting. It's not even spamming.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 12, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COUGH COUGH the sarcasm's so thick


----------



## Hub12 (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Shut the hell up everyone... Ugh. It's just two days. Live with it. She's no better than any other member here. Stop treating her like a goddess.


For once, (Please let it be just this once), I agree with you Tyeforce.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

If i got banned, no one would care like this..


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> If i got banned, no one would care like this..


Depends on what you got banned for.


----------



## Nic (May 12, 2009)

What if I got banned forever? Would somebody care?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> If i got banned, no one would care like this..


lnao cuz ur not evilz uber booie new pwner and stuff TBTB lieks


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh...I never knew _you_ hated me, too.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id care for mr hobo, and nah no one wouldcare. Whatd coffe do?


----------



## -Aaron (May 12, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I concur on this statement.
INB4BLOK


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was banned before for a supposed trolling and breaking word filter on a member.
: ' D


----------



## brotatochip (May 12, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> What if I got banned forever? Would somebody care?


I would care but you already know that because I've already told you that I would cry if you left. :}


----------



## Hub12 (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't. I have nuetral feelings towards you.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> What if I got banned forever? Would somebody care?


It really depends on what you got banned for.

I've done stuff that I should have been perma/IP banned, but well... =D


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 12, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> Teehee...
> sorry just wanted to post before lock...maybe


lol


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2009)

didnt work 4 me 
youll understand tomorrow


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why wouldn't you want to agree with me on something?


----------



## Rockman! (May 12, 2009)

Bye guys, I'm leaving.

If you care about me, I'll be here.
http://acforums.megadoomer.com/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=258


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

JackDaniels said:
			
		

> didnt work 4 me
> youll understand tomorrow


Lulz, IP ban plz.


----------



## Hub12 (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Shrugs* Nuetral feelings. I could help you.....Yet, maybe hate you. o_0


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> JackDaniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please, an IP ban is so easy to get around...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Bye guys, I'm leaving.
> 
> If you care about me, I'll be here.
> http://acforums.megadoomer.com/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=258


Don't be an idiot. Don't leave because of this. Stuff like this happens all the time.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 12, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Bye guys, I'm leaving.
> 
> If you care about me, I'll be here.
> http://acforums.megadoomer.com/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=258


Unecessary drama?
This needs more Coffeh. :<


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But are they smart enough to know that?


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really isn't very hard =/

Hell, my IP changes on its own.


----------



## Jeremy (May 12, 2009)

People who have multiple accounts are pretty obvious, even if they have a different IP.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 12, 2009)

wheres mega


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> People who have multiple accounts are pretty obvious, even if they have a different IP.


That's what you think.


----------



## Hub12 (May 12, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> People who have multiple accounts are pretty obvious, even if they have a different IP.


How do you know it's the same person? >_>


----------



## ipodawesum (May 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahaha i love you furry !!
you so funny!

lol no sarcasm BTW.
i just like to talk that way!




<big><big><big><big>TEEHEE!</big></big></big></big>


----------



## Jeremy (May 12, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they use the other account enough, their personality is the same and they have the same friends... it's pretty obvious unless they don't use it much.  But we only do IP bans if someone is making multiple accounts to spam and won't stop.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 12, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many has Cry had?


----------



## QNT3N (May 12, 2009)

Jenn got banned!

Ohhhh this is such a big deal, I think I'll cry!

Shut the hell up, and stop the whining, babies.


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 12, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive heard that some people make extra accounts just to buy hacked items.


----------



## Thunder (May 12, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Jenn got banned!
> 
> Ohhhh this is such a big deal, I think I'll cry!
> 
> Shut the hell up, and stop the whining, babies.


^


----------



## Hub12 (May 12, 2009)

Mission complete. They shuted the hell up.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 12, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> What if I got banned forever? Would somebody care?


No because you would un-ban yourself and everyone would be happy!  :gyroiddance:


----------



## tails1428 (May 12, 2009)

What is the point of this read I started from page 1 and all it looks like is arguments back and forth?


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 12, 2009)

inb4lock


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

No one cares anymore, she's a regular member with sad poems


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> No one cares anymore, she's a regular member with sad poems


I care, k? So *censored.9.10*.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Get more then 10 people to care.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Get more then 10 people to care.


Why should I care if other people care? All I know is that I care.


----------



## djman900 (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Shut the hell up everyone... Ugh. It's just two days. Live with it. She's no better than any other member here. Stop treating her like a goddess.


this


----------



## tails1428 (May 12, 2009)

About what come on someone clue me in I can't make heads or tails out of whats going on?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

I knew that was your answer, Furry.


----------



## QNT3N (May 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me if I'm wrong, but I think you just said you don't care because everyone else cares, then changed it up and said you cared, all in one sentence.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said I don't care what other people think.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Why do you care for her do much btw? You met her on a website.


----------



## ipodawesum (May 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TO QNT3N:
 yeah dumb *censored.2.0*.


----------



## QNT3N (May 12, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quit being a suck up.

I'm dumb?

At least I can spell awesome right, and don't say "I did that on purpose."


----------



## JJH (May 12, 2009)

[8:43:16 PM] John says: Notice how the staff is trying to promote following rules and not spamming/flaming, but every time we complain about something they do, they try to insult us?

Of course, they have the insults of a two-year-old, but still, they're breaking their own rules in order to fail to justify enforcing them.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Why do you care for her do much btw? You met her on a website.


Why should that even matter? Why do you care? =/


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That deserves an internet maaan.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you make a thread about a ban you won't tell me about, then you tell me I shouldn't care?


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won't tell you about the ban? What? 

And I asked you why you care why I care for her so much, nothing to do with the ban.


----------



## Clown Town (May 12, 2009)

... wow... a suspension is a suspension... not a bann... so well... she will be back... no need to get banned over screaming and crying about it...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked about how Coffee got suspended/banned and you would not tell me.


----------



## QNT3N (May 12, 2009)

Quit makin a big deal out of something that won' matter tomorrow (to most of us).


----------



## strawberryforever (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She got suspended for something stupid.
Go look for it, it's not that hard.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never saw it.

Well, it was this post (I think)
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8413476&t=7179265


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

strawberryforever said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just lol'd at the post. Maybe she should not be as profane..


----------



## Rawburt (May 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 12, 2009)

Wow... what a stupid reason to get suspended....

This site needs to be less strict.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Wow... what a stupid reason to get suspended....
> 
> This site needs to be less strict.


It's _a lot_ less strict that many other forums. That's why I prefer TBT to ACC. Ugh...ACC...*shivers*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd have to agree, TBT is less strict than some of the forums I go to often.

Though on some forums, you can easily evade warns, bans and other mishaps when friends with most of the staff.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 12, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On one forum I go to, this one guy gets banned a lot but this one mod constantly unbans him. XD


----------



## Rockman! (May 13, 2009)

I'm not kidding, I'm leaving.


----------



## Jas0n (May 13, 2009)

Tbh I think TBT is too strict when it comes to things like people saying, "You're stupid" etc. but not strict enough when it comes to spamming, flaming and other things.

Honestly though, you guys need to chill. She got banned for what? 2 days? And besides, I don't think you guys have a right to protest seeing as you don't know the full story. Usually bans on this forums are not because of one single thing but because of a build up of multiple small things. Hence the warn system.


----------



## DirtyD (May 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Get more then 10 people to care.


I read to this point and was done.  I couldn't read the stupidity any longer.

It doesnt matter if everyone on the site cared.  Any decision made by the Staff is completely up to the Staff to reverse.  No matter how many people cry.

I have no idea who we are talking about on who got banned because I was gone for a few days.  But does it really matter?  No.  The Bell Tree is still operating as normal.  Those who are crying need to grow up.  This is the internet.  Not to be taken so seriously.  If she was banned, then she broke the rules.  Just because she's popular, does not mean she can break the rules then be let back because people like her.  That wouldn't be fair to someone who might not be so well liked who gets banned for the exact same thing.  

I support the staff's decision, although I do not know what happened, who it happened to, or why it happened.  Why?  Because I support the staff.  We all have a good time here, and I am completely sure that it wasnt because of this ONE person.  We will all survive.  Forums run at their best when people support the team running the site.  It runs more smoothly when people aren't rebelling against the staff because there may be something they don't like.

To sum this all up.  Shut up.  Get over it.  Grow up.


----------



## QNT3N (May 13, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tbh I think TBT is too strict when it comes to things like people saying, "You're stupid" etc. but not strict enough when it comes to spamming, flaming and other things.
> 
> Honestly though, you guys need to chill. She got banned for what? 2 days? And besides, I don't think you guys have a right to protest seeing as you don't know the full story. Usually bans on this forums are not because of one single thing but because of a build up of multiple small things. Hence the warn system.


They just need to shut up regardless. It's two damn days, so stop making a big deal out of it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 13, 2009)

okay, I'm lost, what happened?


----------



## MysteriousHarmony (May 13, 2009)

It's stupid to get banned for protesting. We have freedom of speech dont we?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 13, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But like it was said, it was probably a build up over time. And guys, it's just two days. If TBT had no rules, there would be spamming and hate everywhere. You wouldn't be able to get through one thread without someone cussin you out. Rules help, whether you like it or not.

@MysteriousHarmony: She hasn't been banned in a while and has gotten a lot of slack on her posts. Mainly cuz no one reports her, but still, she has done other things, and I guess this just set them over the top. And yes, here is freedom of speech, but taking advantage of freedom of speech is wrong too.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2009)

MysteriousHarmony said:
			
		

> It's stupid to get banned for protesting. We have freedom of speech dont we?


Protesting won't work. It's considered spam because it's pointless. The staff isn't going to unban someone just because people are whining about it. Grow up.


----------



## Joe (May 13, 2009)

Who's banned?


----------



## alexandraa (May 13, 2009)

who r u talking about?
oh dw.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2009)

Maybe I shouldn't have bumped this... <_<


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 13, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I support the staff's decision, although I do not know what happened, who it happened to, or why it happened.


Great logic there. Supporting something when you don't even know what happened. The staff aren't always right.


----------



## DirtyD (May 13, 2009)

But being a 2 day ban, it couldnt of been so bad to cry about it and raise a fuss.  Like said already, it wasn't because of one thing.  It almost never is.  And if someone cannot last without another member here for 2 days, then they have issues they need to sort out for themselves.  Because again, this is the internet.  It isn't like any of it really matters as much as people make it out to.



But of course usually trying to reason with kids doesnt always work.  Don't worry, those who havent already, will understand when they grow up.


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 13, 2009)

who r we talking about?


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 13, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> But being a 2 day ban, it couldnt of been so bad to cry about it and raise a fuss.  Like said already, it wasn't because of one thing.  It almost never is.  And if someone cannot last without another member here for 2 days, then they have issues they need to sort out for themselves.  Because again, this is the internet.  It isn't like any of it really matters as much as people make it out to.
> 
> 
> 
> But of course usually trying to reason with kids doesnt always work.  Don't worry, those who havent already, will understand when they grow up.


I'm not crying about it, I'm just saying you shouldn't say your opinion if you don't even know what happened. That's all.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 13, 2009)

Let's re-cap was yesterday the day to see how much someone can kiss coffeebeans! @s$?


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 13, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Let's re-cap was yesterday the day to see how much someone can kiss coffeebeans! @s$?


God damn, All I said was I didn't think she deserved to be banned.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 13, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't talking about you ZF.


----------



## DirtyD (May 13, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> DirtyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I'm saying you will understand when you are an adult and grown up.

Rules are rules.  I support the staff because of the reasons I previously stated.

Again, this may not make sense to the younger crowd.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 13, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, because supporting whoever is in charge when you don't even know what happened is being adult and grown up.


----------



## DirtyD (May 13, 2009)

If it is something major and drastic that will ultimately effect the site in a whole and actually have some real impact, then you do it in a mature and logical fashion and you will see some kind of pleasant results.

Someone being banned for 2 days, and handling it the way it was handled is obviously not going to get results.  Just makes you look stupid.  

The next time you try to be a rebel, do it intelligently.

In a few years at least I'm sure.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 13, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. The ones in charge here created the site and they have a right to get rid of anyone they think is unfit to use their creation. If any of you don't like how things are ran here, then join a forum made by someone else, we don't need you.


----------



## QNT3N (May 13, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> DirtyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I _really_ hope you don't talk that way to adults in real life.


----------



## Gnome (May 13, 2009)

Being banned lets me catch up on other things. I <3 when nobody notices I'm banned.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 13, 2009)

Forget Coffeebean. She said something obviously so vulgar to the younger public. Do you want kids to learn this already? How was it not fair that she got banned for saying something vulgar? And it was two days. You can live without her for at least a day.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Forget Coffeebean. She said something obviously so vulgar to the younger public. Do you want kids to learn this already? How was it not fair that she got banned for saying something vulgar? And it was two days. You can live without her for at least a day.


All her friends dream about her no they can't *sigh*


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 13, 2009)

*censored.3.0* this, I'm done. This is my last post in this thread.

I'm already pissed off from the rest of the day, I don't need to end up more pissed off/banned.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 13, 2009)

Why are you mad ZF? She's back.


----------



## MysteriousHarmony (May 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MysteriousHarmony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse me, but are you telling _me_ to grow up? I was just stating my opinion. Since when is your opinion superior to mine?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 13, 2009)

MysteriousHarmony said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forum order of course. Higher the rank, bigger the ego.

Plus, the Admins are in charge and not the stupid American government.


----------



## MysteriousHarmony (May 13, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> MysteriousHarmony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, so higher ranks mean you're more important around here?.. -_-


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 13, 2009)

MysteriousHarmony said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, he knows how stuff runs here.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2009)

MysteriousHarmony said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not stating an opinion, you're just whining. The staff won't unban someone, no matter how much you protest. You were just spamming. And isn't making multiple accounts against the rules?


----------



## cornymikey (May 13, 2009)

wait, coffeebean got banned? i never knew...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MysteriousHarmony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the last time Tye, yes.  People use it to get more bells (BELLS) at many times.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 13, 2009)

Two days.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 13, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> wait, coffeebean got suspended? i never knew...


Fixed.


----------



## MysteriousHarmony (May 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MysteriousHarmony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just saying. I'm not even whining about it, and i don't even know who got banned I'm just saying.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 13, 2009)

MysteriousHarmony said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol'd.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 13, 2009)

MysteriousHarmony said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure you don't Cry.


----------



## cornymikey (May 13, 2009)

wheres the thread that caused the ban?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2009)

MysteriousHarmony said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noooo, you're _totally_ not a certain member who *****ed out and made a ton of threads because their precious Coffeebean! was suspended.


----------



## lucyprettyskye (May 13, 2009)

it will be delted proberly


----------



## MysteriousHarmony (May 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MysteriousHarmony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I'm not.


----------



## lucyprettyskye (May 13, 2009)

im not reading this hole topic

BUT I THINK PEOPLE SAYING OH OH SHES BANNED TWO DAYS PEOPLE LIVE WITH IT
IF YOU CANT LIVE WITHOUT A PERSON OVER THE INTERNET FOR 2  DAYS THEN YOU NEED TO GROW UP


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 13, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> wheres the thread that caused the ban?


In holister's What's my Gender. I can get you the link, but its a bit vulgar.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 13, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> wheres the thread that caused the ban?


Coffeebean!

To Hollister

He's both. He has b0013$ and ba11$


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 13, 2009)

I sent him the post already.


----------



## JJH (May 13, 2009)

#Garrett, your sig is stretching my screen.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 13, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> #Garrett, your sig is stretching my screen.


Ugh, Fine.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 13, 2009)

It's fine for me?

400x150 isn't big for his first sig.
and his second is 320x101


----------



## cornymikey (May 13, 2009)

oh, ive seen it. thats not too bad... no explicit sex thing...


----------



## cornymikey (May 13, 2009)

lucyprettyskye said:
			
		

> im not reading this hole topic
> 
> BUT I THINK PEOPLE SAYING OH OH SHES BANNED TWO DAYS PEOPLE LIVE WITH IT
> IF YOU CANT LIVE WITHOUT A PERSON OVER THE INTERNET FOR 2  DAYS THEN YOU NEED TO GROW UP


really, calm down. growing up doesnt have anything to do with the internet. :/


----------



## lucyprettyskye (May 13, 2009)

omg caps isnt anger btw this is anger!!!!! which i dont need to calm down reall and its a figure of speech

dnt mean it just like to get my point across


----------



## cornymikey (May 13, 2009)

lucyprettyskye said:
			
		

> omg caps isnt anger btw this is anger!!!!! which i dont need to calm down reall and its a figure of speech
> 
> dnt mean it just like to get my point across


i know its a figure of speech, and if you didnt mean it, i guess i can move on.


----------



## strawberryforever (May 13, 2009)

Alrighty, so I actually read this whole thread.
First of all, the staff isn't always right. 
Second, don't form opinions before knowing what you're making an opinion out of.
Third, Yeah, it was a 2 day ban. Not bad. But, was she banned for a good reason?

I read her post, and yeah it was vulgar, but so what? This is the internet. People don't don't care if there are 10 year olds on. And I don't see how what she said was oh-so horrible. She said boobs and balls. Oh baww, talking about body parts on a gender thread, baww.


----------



## Lewis (May 13, 2009)

lucyprettyskye said:
			
		

> omg caps isnt anger btw this is anger!!!!! which i dont need to calm down reall and its a figure of speech
> 
> dnt mean it just like to get my point across


Shut up.

This post was not intended to insult anyone who finds this insulting.


----------



## lucyprettyskye (May 13, 2009)

well telling me to shut up when im telling you id tn mean it im that kinda person i like to get my point across 

so kinda an insult to me


----------



## cornymikey (May 13, 2009)

lucyprettyskye said:
			
		

> well telling me to shut up when im telling you id tn mean it im that kinda person i like to get my point across
> 
> so kinda an insult to me


well, you could try to not imply any anger to anyone, AKA dont use Caps lock a lot. and u should correct those typos u make.


----------



## lucyprettyskye (May 13, 2009)

ok i dont imply anger to anyone like ive said im that kind of person if i seem angry then id know if i was or not and if you think im being angry well really im not like when you type somthing noboady know but you what kind of mood your typing that in

p.s i cant help it if i make typos sorry


----------



## QNT3N (May 13, 2009)

strawberryforever said:
			
		

> Alrighty, so I actually read this whole thread.
> First of all, the staff isn't always right.
> Second, don't form opinions before knowing what you're making an opinion out of.
> Third, Yeah, it was a 2 day ban. Not bad. But, was she banned for a good reason?
> ...


Ok, Pally, stop trying to sound smart.

She was banned for using language that may not be good for minors. Don't defend something dumb like that.


----------



## djman900 (May 13, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> strawberryforever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for bumping this thread *censored.1.3*


----------



## QNT3N (May 13, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't bump the thread, it was still on the first page.

lrn2internet, *censored.7.4*.


----------



## tails1428 (May 13, 2009)

''Sigh'' can't we just end this thread since  all its doing is going around in circles with no end ever?


----------



## djman900 (May 13, 2009)

Furry sparks is completley right, and we get it

(tries to stop)

Next person to post is gay


----------



## strawberryforever (May 13, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> strawberryforever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not Pally. I'm Alise.
I'm not trying to sound smart, I'm trying to make a point.

Oh, and on that last part, 'language that may not be good for minors,' I have to comment. There shouldn't be kids under 13 here. If they are, that's their problem. Also, this is the internet,  vulgar language isn't something new..


----------



## QNT3N (May 13, 2009)

strawberryforever said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really think I'm supposed to believe that?


----------



## strawberryforever (May 13, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> strawberryforever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cry is on right now...and read the edit.


----------



## djman900 (May 13, 2009)

strawberryforever said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well no *censored.2.0* that wuz to q3ntns post


----------



## QNT3N (May 13, 2009)

strawberryforever said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must've just really read through the rules good and hard, huh?

Ok. It doesn't have to be their problem if people don't try being all cool and saying things like that.

And its not that hard to multiple log in, if you didn't know.


Djman: Quit trying to act all hard. Do you really think throwing *censored.2.0* at me will scare me off?


----------



## strawberryforever (May 13, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> strawberryforever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've read the rules.

That second part isn't very clear..

And, go talk to her yourself then.


----------



## Princess (May 13, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> strawberryforever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude wtf. Leave her alone.
She's not me. She just didn't want to do the verify *censored.2.0* for a new account so I gave her strawberry. Is that such a big deal?


----------



## djman900 (May 13, 2009)

Q3NTN theres a difference between being hard and defending others something you obviously have no expierence with


----------



## QNT3N (May 13, 2009)

strawberryforever said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok.

Cry, or whoever you are: Is it really that hard to open a new tab and log into your email and click a link?

Whatever, I apologize.


dj: Don't start this with me, you will lose.

All you were doing is sucking up to them.


----------



## djman900 (May 13, 2009)

Just cuz Grawr is here


----------



## djman900 (May 13, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> strawberryforever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## QNT3N (May 13, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Princess (May 13, 2009)

Quinten just stop talking..seriously..


----------



## djman900 (May 13, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## QNT3N (May 13, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Quinten just stop talking..seriously..


Haha, that was a good one.


----------



## djman900 (May 13, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, then


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 13, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Furry sparks is completley right, and we get it
> 
> (tries to stop)
> 
> Next person to post is gay


That can be very offensive to some.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 13, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Furry sparks is completley right, and we get it
> 
> (tries to stop)
> 
> Next person to post is gay


Yeah, I'm going to break my "I'm not gunna post here again thing" to say how the *censored.3.0* does that make someone gay?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 13, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was offended by that too. I'm not even Gay!


----------

